# Community College vs. Culinary School



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

I have been accepted to start the culinary program at the Art Institute at Seattle in October. I have heard many people say for the most part it doesn't matter where you go to school, if you want to learn, you will. AKA, what you put in is what you'll get out. The AIS is going to cost me $30,000ish versus $600ish for a local community college. 

My question is, do you feel the AIS program is worth $29,400ish more? Am I going to have more (and better) job opportunities with an AIS degree vs. a CC degree?

Also, I'll be 31 when I graduate (career change) and I'm looking for a program that is going to help me not only with the degree, but also a reputation so I can start moving on my career. And I eventually want to live in Seattle. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

loggster,

go to the community college and talk with the chefs. are they professionals moonlighting and have great contacts or retierd home ec teachers who have a way with hamberger helper? are they involved in local food shows, do they have a sister school in another state? are they accredited. where did the instrutors study, work etc.......you might find a diamond in the rough!


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

M Brown- Thanks for advice. I sent an email to the instructors at the local CC and hopefully I'll be able to meet with them soon.

Tamar- thanks for your advice. I'm not too worried about the cost of living or housing availability in Seattle. I'm in the SF Bay area now and I'm looking for a studio here. If I'm able to find one, I'll be looking at $750-$1000 a month (for a studio!!). Any place is cheaper than here.









I would love to hear more opinions if anyone else has one. Thanks.


----------

